# need advice



## helpneeded (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello,
I am a 32 year old professional single guy who has been on antidepressants for the last 2 years. They have really helped me and my moods, energy and concentration has improved dramatically. I am very well educated and intelligent. So all that is good. Here comes the issue: I want to start dating and freaking out regarding how and when should I tell the girl that I am taking antidepressants. If I tell her after the first couple of meetings, I am positive that she will just end things right there. I don't think that is fair to me because I have a lot to offer in a relationship and I really mean that!... If I tell her after we have been in a relationship for a couple of months, would she think I have duped her?

another question: how is taking antidepressants different from taking meds to cure diabetes, blood pressure or cholesterol ?...Isn't it because of all the negative perception we ascribe to it.

Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

> I am positive


 This is called a Disrespectful Judgment.

That means that YOU assume YOU know what another person will think. How can you know?

Best to stop playing games in your head about what other people are thinking. And here's a big secret: you may think someone is thinking XYZ about you; in reality, they are too busy thinking ABC about _themself_. Like we all do. 

Here's your game plan: Vow to never tell a lie. If the person you date can't accept your honesty, you would never survive a longterm relationship anyway.


----------



## helpneeded (Apr 9, 2010)

appreciate your advice turnera. Hasn't anyone else been in the same situation?


----------



## Q*bert (Mar 30, 2010)

Stop being so hard on yourself! 

According to the CDC, antidepressants are the most prescribed drug in the US. Also, 25% of adults will have a major depressive episode sometime in their life, as will 8% of adolescents.

There is hardly a stigma attached to taking antidepressants these days. That is a good thing, because it means people are getting the help they need.

I wouldn't worry about telling a date about it. It will come up when it comes up. I'd say that if it hasn't already come up by the time you become exclusively involved, then that would be the time. 

But just dating, no need to mention it!


----------

